# my grandson Cooper needs your prayers



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

We just got a phone call, when it's this late at night you hold your breath for a second because you know most likely it's not going to be good news.
Charity called from the hospital, Cooper, little Ethan's brother was at Lacrosse practice and broke his leg and pulled ligament's he was having a cat scans as we were talking. He will have surgery tomorrow, please remember him in your prayers and good thoughts, also the rest of their family, they have been going through so much. I'll update you tomorrow


----------



## Ann Mother (Dec 18, 2013)

Prayers going out, so sorry.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Oh my goodness! Your poor daughter and husband! I'll sure keep Cooper in my prayers.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Oh dear....I'm so sorry! Your family sure is going thru so much! Be assured prayers are going out!


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Oh no! Poor thing! Praying that he heals quickly and without complications.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Paula I'm so sorry that Cooper broke his leg and has to have surgery. You daughter has been through so much with little Ethan and now this. I will keep your family in my thoughts today. How old is Cooper?


----------



## Chardy (Oct 30, 2008)

Let us know how Copper's surgery went Paula. Prayers to your daughter and husband they certainly have had a lot on their plate.


----------



## luvsmalts (Oct 21, 2008)

Praying all goes well for Cooper's surgery, and continued prayers for Ethan.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Oh no! Your poor daughter and SIL! Praying all goes well today.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Oh no. You are right both they and you have been through so much lately. Hope the cat scan reveals no damage. Concussions certainly are not fun. And it is difficult to a younger person to have a leg injury like that, especially in winter. On the positive side, at that age they tend to heal quickly. Good luck with the surgery - hope all goes well. 

Hugs from us.


----------



## sdubose (Feb 21, 2012)

Oh your poor daughter. Sending prayers.....


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Oh my that's not good to hear, you're right Paula, a call like that is scary. I hope it is not too bad afterall and he is well soon.


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

OMG, I hope he is okay and this will just be a minor bump in the road for him.


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

My gosh, when it rains it pours. Your family has been through so much. Praying that the surgery goes well and Cooper will be on the mend quickly. Always keeping little Ethan in my prayers.


----------



## Pooh's mommy (Aug 31, 2014)

Prayers for Cooper and Little Ethan :wub:

(((Big Hugs))) and prayers to Charity and you, Paula. So sorry that all of this is happening. Hope that the surgery goes well and he is up and around real soon. Hang in there :wub:


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Paula, I am so sorry for what your family is going through. Praying all goes well,


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

Oh no, so sorry Paula. So much for these guys--and you guys!!! You're 100% in my thoughts!!!


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

Bless your heart, Paula. I will certainly keep Cooper close in my prayers.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Oh Paula. :w00t: How much is one family supposed to endure? I read the title and did a double take thinking "Isn't his name Ethan?" and then realized it was another grandson. Sending prayers and next to what Ethan has faced, at least this isn't nearly as serious. I'm assuming the catscan will be okay but praying for it. (((hugs)))


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Sending prayers!


----------



## Malt Shoppe (Jul 20, 2011)

Poor baby.....how sad. I sure hope and pray things improve for this dear family, Paula.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Update on Cooper

Copper had surgery at 1:00pm today the Dr. said it will probably take 2 screws to put it back in place. He will know if there is damage to the meniscus while he is in surgery, 
Update 
Cooper just got out of surgery. Talked with the Dr., I'll call you after we get settled at home.

When I hear more I will update you. One good thing Cooper is 14 he should bounce back fast. Thank you for your prayers and good thoughts


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Matilda's mommy said:


> Update on Cooper
> 
> Copper had surgery at 1:00pm today the Dr. said it will probably take 2 screws to put it back in place. He will know if there is damage to the meniscus while he is in surgery,
> Update
> ...


Paula - glad the surgery's over and he's done with it. I agree, at that age they heal and bounce back so much better and more quickly. Cooper's in my prayers. :wub:


----------



## Pooh's mommy (Aug 31, 2014)

So glad the surgery went good. Praying for a speedy recovery. (((Big hugs))) to you All.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Happy to hear the surgery went well. Yes, teenage boys recover fast from injuries like this!


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Paula so glad the surgery has went well.


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

Glad the surgery went well. When my nephew was 5, he was in a horrific skiing accident. If not for a helmet, he would not be here-that's how bad. He broke his leg and had surgery. He had a cast for many,many weeks. We had a long recovery and it wasn't an easy time. But the good news is today is absolutely fine. My hope for you guys is a speedy recovery that is not difficult! xo


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

So glad the surgery went well. Prayers for a speedy recovery.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Paula, I'm just seeing this. I'm so sorry. Your family has been through Sooo much.
You have my continued prayers~thankfully the surgery went well and hopefully he will recover quickly. Xoxo


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Paula i'm just now seeing this, thankful the surgery went well. Poor Charity and family just can't catch a break. Continuing prayers daily for Ethan and Charity and now Cooper. :grouphug: rayer:rayer:rayer: :grouphug:


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

So happy to hear the surgery went well.


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

Keeping your family in my prayers.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Paula, how is Cooper doing?

I have been praying that he has a speedy recovery. And, as always ... Ethan remains in my prayers every night.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I talked with Coop last night, poor guy he has to lay flat on his back, his appointment is the 19th, :w00t: he said his pain is getting better. The surgeon said he will be laid up for 6weeks. The bone broke right next to the growth plate. Coop was hot so hard that a piece of his bone the size of a quarter and a half inch thick broke off, lucky for Coop his ligament's are ok. The surgeon put two screws in to keep the bone in place. 
Coop is young he's playing x box.
Thank you for your good thought's and prayers :wub:


----------



## Pooh's mommy (Aug 31, 2014)

Matilda's mommy said:


> I talked with Coop last night, poor guy he has to lay flat on his back, his appointment is the 19th, :w00t: he said his pain is getting better. The surgeon said he will be laid up for 6weeks. The bone broke right next to the growth plate. Coop was hot so hard that a piece of his bone the size of a quarter and a half inch thick broke off, lucky for Coop his ligament's are ok. The surgeon put two screws in to keep the bone in place.
> Coop is young he's playing x box.
> Thank you for your good thought's and prayers :wub:


Paula, that is good news. Sounds like he is doing good. Oh to be that young and strong again. I bet the worst part for him is staying still and in one place. bless his heart. Hope he is good as new and up and about soon :wub: (((BIG Hugs))) to you All


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Cindy I think because he is so young he thinks it's great right now, he loves playing his games


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Glad to hear Coop will be okay. And yes he'll heal quicker and better than his "old" grandma!!! B) It could have been so much worse!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Snowbody said:


> Glad to hear Coop will be okay. And yes he'll heal quicker and better than his "old" grandma!!! B) It could have been so much worse!


 
lol that's just what I told him Sue.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

I'm glad that he's doing better and I hope those 6 weeks fly by for him.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

UPDATE

Cooper was doing so well, Thursday he had the staples removed, but still has to have the brace on, the only time he can have the brace off is during a shower. Today was is first shower, Charity wanted to give him some privacy(he's 14), so she prepared everything for his shower and went to her bedroom, close to Coops bathroom, well she heard him say mom it's so hot in here, and then she heard a thud:w00t: Coop passed out in the shower. Coop is a big guy 165lbs, 5ft 11. Charity said when she saw Coop his leg was bent back behind him, she was able to pull him out of the shower, she said he was out for at least 20 seconds. When he came to he was in a great deal of pain. Charity said she doesn't know how she did it but she was able to get him back in bed.
She called her husband to come home, they are taking Coop to the emergency. Please keep him in your prayers and good thoughts, just the thought of him having to go through another surgery is to much for all of them.
I'll update as soon as I hear from Charity


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Oh my gosh Paula, that gave me chills reading this. Oh I'm really praying that his leg is ok and no further surgery is needed.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Paula,

Just reading this now. I am sorry. I hope everything is OK with him. hope the fall did not set him back. Keep us updated. They have been through so much with little Ethan, this must be even more stressful for them. When he comes home, they may want to get him a shower stool. Even if he doesn't use it, it can be handy to have a seat in case he feels week and needs to sit down quickly.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Yikes, when it rains it pours!
Will be holding all of you close in thought & prayers.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Matilda's mommy said:


> UPDATE
> 
> Cooper was doing so well, Thursday he had the staples removed, but still has to have the brace on, the only time he can have the brace off is during a shower. Today was is first shower, Charity wanted to give him some privacy(he's 14), so she prepared everything for his shower and went to her bedroom, close to Coops bathroom, well she heard him say mom it's so hot in here, and then she heard a thud:w00t: Coop passed out in the shower. Coop is a big guy 165lbs, 5ft 11. Charity said when she saw Coop his leg was bent back behind him, she was able to pull him out of the shower, she said he was out for at least 20 seconds. When he came to he was in a great deal of pain. Charity said she doesn't know how she did it but she was able to get him back in bed.
> She called her husband to come home, they are taking Coop to the emergency. Please keep him in your prayers and good thoughts, just the thought of him having to go through another surgery is to much for all of them.
> I'll update as soon as I hear from Charity


Oh, no! Paula, I am just reading this. I am so sorry for what your family is going through.

My heart goes out to Charity ... I always include her in my prayer with Ethan. And, now Coop, too.

I will look for updates on Coop. I hope this doesn't set him back a lot.

Walter has a great suggestion in regard to a shower stool. It would help him a lot ...and, better to be safe than sorry.


----------



## glo77 (Feb 10, 2015)

Oh dear. Gosh will hold up in prayer.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Update
Coop is back home, his knee is ok, the fall didn't cause any issues. Praise the Lord. The reason he passed out is because he has been laying flat on his back for two weeks, so when he was standing he had low blood pressure. I'm so thankful he's ok. He might be able to go back to school mid week in a wheel chair. Thanks for being there for us.:wub:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Matilda's mommy said:


> Update
> Coop is back home, his knee is ok, the fall didn't cause any issues. Praise the Lord. The reason he passed out is because he has been laying flat on his back for two weeks, so when he was standing he had low blood pressure. I'm so thankful he's ok. He might be able to go back to school mid week in a wheel chair. Thanks for being there for us.:wub:


_Oh, that is such wonderful news!!! Yay!!!:chili::chili::chili:

Thank you for the update, Paula._


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Oh my gosh! I'm glad your update was here when I read what happened to Cooper! Poor guy! And what a scare. So glad he didn't hurt himself further!


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

I am glad he is OK. Very good news.
.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Very good news Paula!


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Good news!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Happy for your sweet family Paula. Hang in there my friend.


----------

